# Zombies and vampires themed party 2012?



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

WOAH!! Huge text!! XD

Your costume would be typical if you went as a Zombie *OR[* a Vampire...so why not go as both?
Like the old *half man, half woman costume*

Or just dress as a vampire and then zombify it, add blood, brain matter stains, ripped cape, green face and bloody wounds etc etc. 

For decorations either dress just like an ordinary Halloween setting or as some sort of zombie apocalyptic vampire safe house. 
Mainly just a safe house (with vampires as residents) getting attacked by zombies. 
There are tons of great threads on _zombie apocalypse_, just try searching that. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea didn't mean for it to be that big of text and thanks for the great ideas. 

I need all the ideas I can get


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

How about *Blood Fondue*? 









*Brains*? 









*Severed Cheese Fingers*









*Vampire Cupcakes*


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> How about Blood Fondue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Drools on Keyboard*

I LOVE THEM!!!

Such great ideas Holly


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

Omg all of those looks so good I just might have to try a few of those thanks for the great ideas


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

How do you get it red for the fondue?


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

I linked them all up to their original sources so you can get the recipes. Just click on the titles.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I have one observation about the blood fondue: If you start out with white chocolate plus cream, you will need quite a bit of red food coloring to get a true blood red. Why not start out with the Wilton red chocolate candy melts. You'll probably need less food coloring or maybe none at all. 

Thanks for the blood fondue recipe and link. I've been looking for that special something to add to this year's party.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

ThAnswr said:


> I have one observation about the blood fondue: If you start out with white chocolate plus cream, you will need quite a bit of red food coloring to get a true blood red. Why not start out with the Wilton red chocolate candy melts. You'll probably need less food coloring or maybe none at all.
> 
> Thanks for the blood fondue recipe and link. I've been looking for that special something to add to this year's party.


Good call. I think you would probably still need some more food coloring to make it a richer red but nearly as much as with their recipe. Too much food coloring and you begin to get a weird taste.


----------



## princessdark (Jul 17, 2007)

VAMP GIRL-= what is going to be the name of your party? I like the concept of combining both vampire and zombie. Its gotten me thinking!!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Hollie H said:


> Good call. I think you would probably still need some more food coloring to make it a richer red but nearly as much as with their recipe. Too much food coloring and you begin to get a weird taste.


Wilton sells a no taste red icing color. It's a gel that comes in a 1oz bottle.


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

It will be vampires vs zombies or living of the dead


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vampire's Dip Recipe
(from Paula Deen)

Ingredients
1 large green bell pepper, chopped
1 small Vidalia onion, chopped
16 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup spicy tomato juice
2/3 cup tomato paste
2 tablespoons prepared horseradish
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 teaspoons hot sauce
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
2 teaspoon red dye
1 (15-ounces) can diced tomatoes with green chiles
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions
Finely chop the green bell pepper and Vidalia onion in a food processor. Add remaining ingredients, puree until almost smooth. Transfer to a mixing bowl. Chill in the refrigerator for 2 hours. Serve.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Zombies....




























Book with lots of Zombie baking recipes & ideas...
"A Zombie Ate My Cupcake" by Lilly Vanilli @ Amazon









Zombie Eyes

















Don't know if this is your style....Google "Rockabilly Zombie" or "Zombie Pinup" you will find lots of ideas....



Tons of Zombie stuff at Etsy- just search "Zombie":
http://www.etsy.com/search/handmade/clothing?q=zombie&order=most_relevant&view_type=gallery&ship_to=ZZ&min=0&max=0&explicit_scope=1&page=1
















Zombie Prom Dress


----------



## CatK (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow these ideas are very original and awesome. Thanks


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

CatK said:


> Wow these ideas are very original and awesome. Thanks





dbruner said:


> Awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Vamp_girl (Oct 25, 2011)

I have decided to just be a vampire and my boyfriend will be the zombie... It a vampires vs zombies theme so decided that since we are the host one of us be the vampire and the other the zombie... As far as meal I have found quit a few great ideas from here plus other places. I wish I had a fondue fountain so I could do the blood fondue but maybe next year I can do the fondue thing. 

I don't want anyone to see me in my costume till the Halloween party on the 27th so I will post pics of my costume plus pics of the party soon as I can after the party and before Halloween is over.


----------

